# Army recording fake exercises as evidence for surgical strikes



## Windjammer

*Srinagar*: Amid the growing clamour for making public the evidence of the recent surgical strikes by India on terror launch pads in Azad Kashmir, controversial Independent MLA Sheikh Abdul Rashid on Wednesday said the Army was video graphing "fake exercises" in Leepa Valley near LoC to offer them as proof for the same.

The MLA from Langate in Kashmir's Kupwara district claimed that since the last three days, the Army was making footage of fake strikes in Leepa Valley in his constituency in order to show them as proof of the surgical strikes.

"Fake targets are being made and I want to tell the whole world that if they show some proof, it is of Leepa and is fake and we can prove it," he said. He alleged that there had been no firing at two of the five places where the Army claimed that it conducted the strikes.

"Two of the five places are in my area. I tried to know from the people and to the best of my knowledge, there has been no firing there for the past 20 days," the legislator said.

Alleging that the surgical strikes were a "drama to divert the attention from Kashmir", which has been reeling under violence for around three months, Rashid asked the Army to not fall into the hands of politicians .

"You (Army) claim to be a credible organisation. You should not enact drama for politicians, by virtue of which your credibility may get lost," he said. The MLA said Pakistan took international media to the LoC to show them that no such strikes were carried out.

If India was truthful in its claims, they would have also done the same, he said. He also asked India and Pakistan not to make Kashmir a "battleground" for their vested interests.

Meanwhile, Union Minister Hansraj Ahir said on Wednesday that the Army has handed over to the government video clips of the cross-LoC surgical strikes as per laid down procedure.

http://www.firstpost.com/india/army...rikes-jk-mla-sheikh-abdul-rashid-3036172.html

Reactions: Like Like:
26


----------



## Windjammer

@Tipu7 @DESERT FIGHTER @Irfan Baloch @Areesh @Oscar @graphican @Stealth @The Eagle @ISI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

I didn't expect anything else from the Indians. They don't have any proof.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Windjammer

maximuswarrior said:


> I didn't expect anything else from the Indians. They don't have any proof.


They are trying hard. Let's see what they come up with.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Side-Winder

Oh good gosh! Shit just got serious. Shouldn't take much of an effort to fake a video in dark.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Areesh

What a disgraceful behavior by Indian army.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## coffee_cup

What do you expect from a nation being led by psychos?


Yes there are lot of good Indians, but don't forget "majority" has elected these psychos to form the govt.

Nothing good can come out from the neighbor in the East. We are the most unfortunate country to have "a child in elephant's body" as a neighbor!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHAH07

India aur girdo nawah mai is shakhs sach bolnai par galiyan parnai ka waqt shuru hota hai :p

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## graphican

Failure after failure after failure. Modi should change his surname to "Modi son of failure".

Beautiful news and this has explained why India has been holding this "evidence" since long. Its not a movie, you don't need to add music or prepare CG for it. If India had a video, it should've been out within next 30 minutes of proclaimed strike. Despite this much controversy and humiliation, why is Indian government still not able to produce this video?

And now this news has explained what is delaying it.  - Another lame effort BUSTED!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## salarsikander

2004 siachen fake encounter

@Joe Shearer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Side-Winder said:


> Oh good gosh! Shit just got serious. Shouldn't take much of an effort to fake a video in dark.


Yea, some flashes and shouting in the dark with a few explosions and you have the Indian version of surgical strike.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

Check this shyte

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Tipu7

Indian army have proved that they are no different than paid mercenaries with ZERO professionalism.
First they collapsed under high political pressure to make false claim, now they are working in same direction to generate the claim.
Indian media has started to build up environment so that Brain washed public find it easy to absorb such delusion. And I do believe they can fall so low to create a fake "surgical strike" on their own land in order to generate some "proof".
Another wave of propaganda storm is coming. And we need to brace ourselves to counter it.

I have gut felling that They will be showing blowing up camps & bridges from distance and possibly tunnels, but they will not show bodies of dead in video instead separate pictures might be shown. Pakistani flag May be used as "proof" that strikes took place in Pakistan territory.





Bratva said:


> Check this shyte


Yrrrrr

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## coffee_cup

Pakistan should create its own movie directed by some bored school teenies and Tahir Shah songs to compete with this bollywood cr@p.


----------



## Asgard

Said MLA Sheikh Abdul Rashid:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nefarious

It's going to be a blockbuster Oscar worthy performance


----------



## IndoCarib

*Army recording fake exercises as evidence for Azad Kashmir surgical strikes: J&K MLA Sheikh Abdul Rashid
*
Cleverly edited out. @Windjammer hits a new low. FYI, the real strike footage was shot on a drone. Mr. Rashid is vocally pro pak opposition MLA

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mkb95

a pro-pak anti-indian army person makes a claim about indian army.must be true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

Modi is such a loser that he is not just NOT ABLE to conduct a strike but he is also NOT ABLE TO FAKE IT.

And now everybody knows why this.


----------



## Windjammer

IndoCarib said:


> *Army recording fake exercises as evidence for Azad Kashmir surgical strikes: J&K MLA Sheikh Abdul Rashid
> *
> Cleverly edited out. @Windjammer hits a new low. FYI, the real strike footage was shot on a drone. Mr. Rashid is vocally pro pak opposition MLA


Oh wow, what a discovery you made.....it's obvious some one has disclosed this but you are obviously not that clever to pick up.


----------



## Areesh

Bratva said:


> Check this shyte



If Indian army recording fake videos was not enough of a crap that you shared this too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Windjammer said:


> *Srinagar*: Amid the growing clamour for making public the evidence of the recent surgical strikes by India on terror launch pads in Azad Kashmir, controversial Independent MLA Sheikh Abdul Rashid on Wednesday said the Army was video graphing "fake exercises" in Leepa Valley near LoC to offer them as proof for the same.
> 
> The MLA from Langate in Kashmir's Kupwara district claimed that since the last three days, the Army was making footage of fake strikes in Leepa Valley in his constituency in order to show them as proof of the surgical strikes.
> 
> "Fake targets are being made and I want to tell the whole world that if they show some proof, it is of Leepa and is fake and we can prove it," he said. He alleged that there had been no firing at two of the five places where the Army claimed that it conducted the strikes.
> 
> "Two of the five places are in my area. I tried to know from the people and to the best of my knowledge, there has been no firing there for the past 20 days," the legislator said.
> 
> Alleging that the surgical strikes were a "drama to divert the attention from Kashmir", which has been reeling under violence for around three months, Rashid asked the Army to not fall into the hands of politicians .
> 
> "You (Army) claim to be a credible organisation. You should not enact drama for politicians, by virtue of which your credibility may get lost," he said. The MLA said Pakistan took international media to the LoC to show them that no such strikes were carried out.
> 
> If India was truthful in its claims, they would have also done the same, he said. He also asked India and Pakistan not to make Kashmir a "battleground" for their vested interests.
> 
> Meanwhile, Union Minister Hansraj Ahir said on Wednesday that the Army has handed over to the government video clips of the cross-LoC surgical strikes as per laid down procedure.
> 
> http://www.firstpost.com/india/army...rikes-jk-mla-sheikh-abdul-rashid-3036172.html


Indian Army is so stupid. They are making everything so that they are visible to everyone - even politicians. 

Oh wait.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Areesh

IndoCarib said:


> *Army recording fake exercises as evidence for Azad Kashmir surgical strikes: J&K MLA Sheikh Abdul Rashid
> *
> Cleverly edited out. @Windjammer hits a new low. FYI, the real strike footage was shot on a drone. Mr. Rashid is vocally pro pak opposition MLA



Cleverly edited out???

@Windjammer simply post the news as it is. Stop coming up with lame excuses to defend your military.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salahuddin Ayubi

Oops. Yet another screwup.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

mkb95 said:


> a pro-pak anti-indian army person makes a claim about indian army.must be true.



*And Sanjay Nirupam must be a secret muslim. *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rishav

i have one question ...it is clear that you pakistanis hate us indians and especially "hindooos" of india (evident in almost every thread) ... then why is it that you pretend to "well wisher of india" and keep telling us that modi is bad and you guys should not vote for him ? ...if i were you and a politician was elected that would destroy your country , i would have supported him , told pakistanis to support him . so either you guys are studip or pseudo "well wishers"



Windjammer said:


> And Sanjay Nirupam must be a secret muslim.


how pathetic that you guys always bring religion in everything, @mkb95 never said anything about religion , he just said he is an anti-india propak person


----------



## Joe Shearer

salarsikander said:


> 2004 siachen fake encounter
> 
> @Joe Shearer




??

What?


----------



## SDS1

No one can beat this news and drama and lies... which still continues in PAK, especially kargil


----------



## Pandora

Asgard said:


> Said MLA Sheikh Abdul Rashid:



Sheikh, Shri Abdul Rashid
Constituency : 5-LANGATE
Candidacy: IND
No.:76
http://www.jklegislativeassembly.nic.in/#

You can check up IOK assembly website hope now you can laugh through your arse as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salarsikander

Joe Shearer said:


> ??
> 
> What?


Oh I am sorry I have not been clear enough. I was merely you tagging for the OP to get your esteemed opinion



SDS1 said:


> No one can beat this news and drama and lies... which still continues in PAK, especially kargil
> 
> View attachment 340950


what about it ?
Well, certainly no one can beat the fake encounter of 2004 siachen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chauvinist

Windjammer said:


> *Srinagar*: Amid the growing clamour for making public the evidence of the recent surgical strikes by India on terror launch pads in Azad Kashmir, controversial Independent MLA Sheikh Abdul Rashid on Wednesday said the Army was video graphing "fake exercises" in Leepa Valley near LoC to offer them as proof for the same.
> 
> The MLA from Langate in Kashmir's Kupwara district claimed that since the last three days, the Army was making footage of fake strikes in Leepa Valley in his constituency in order to show them as proof of the surgical strikes.
> 
> "Fake targets are being made and I want to tell the whole world that if they show some proof, it is of Leepa and is fake and we can prove it," he said. He alleged that there had been no firing at two of the five places where the Army claimed that it conducted the strikes.
> 
> "Two of the five places are in my area. I tried to know from the people and to the best of my knowledge, there has been no firing there for the past 20 days," the legislator said.
> 
> Alleging that the surgical strikes were a "drama to divert the attention from Kashmir", which has been reeling under violence for around three months, Rashid asked the Army to not fall into the hands of politicians .
> 
> "You (Army) claim to be a credible organisation. You should not enact drama for politicians, by virtue of which your credibility may get lost," he said. The MLA said Pakistan took international media to the LoC to show them that no such strikes were carried out.
> 
> If India was truthful in its claims, they would have also done the same, he said. He also asked India and Pakistan not to make Kashmir a "battleground" for their vested interests.
> 
> Meanwhile, Union Minister Hansraj Ahir said on Wednesday that the Army has handed over to the government video clips of the cross-LoC surgical strikes as per laid down procedure.
> 
> http://www.firstpost.com/india/army...rikes-jk-mla-sheikh-abdul-rashid-3036172.html


*
SirGKal Strike Part 2:-*
Director Dalbir Singh and producer Hazrat Modi G...
And this is going to be flop again as previous part did..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

item girl r item song ho ga to movie pakistan me hit ho gi.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Windjammer said:


> @Tipu7 @DESERT FIGHTER @Irfan Baloch @Areesh @Oscar @graphican @Stealth @The Eagle @ISI.


please dont push these innocent Indian posters anymore

In India ., Now it is classed as treason if you question the validity of surgical strikes or demand some proof other than the words coming out of Indian leadership
.
their right wingers have gone all bonkers threatening and bullying anyone who talks reason or objects to Indian warmongering fever


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Desperate India


----------



## AliMentosMoziilla




----------



## IndoCarib

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...kes-kashmir-loc-indian-army-jihadist-3065975/


Areesh said:


> Cleverly edited out???
> 
> @Windjammer simply post the news as it is. Stop coming up with lame excuses to defend your military.



We defend our military. You defend your terrorists. Alas for once defend Nawaz Sharif


Areesh said:


> Cleverly edited out???
> 
> @Windjammer simply post the news as it is. Stop coming up with lame excuses to defend your military.



*Live newsbreak: Mirpur SP confirms 12 Pakistani army casualties during India's surgical strikes*
http://www.firstpost.com/india/live...rgical-strike-pakistan-cant-deny-3036026.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bdslph

Wish the video will be as good as bollywood
And release worldwide

To spice it up pls add some hindi song


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

Site removed the content  .


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

Did anyone take a snap of that page?


----------



## SmilingBuddha

IndoCarib said:


> http://indianexpress.com/article/in...kes-kashmir-loc-indian-army-jihadist-3065975/
> 
> 
> We defend our military. You defend your terrorists. Alas for once defend Nawaz Sharif
> 
> 
> *Live newsbreak: Mirpur SP confirms 12 Pakistani army casualties during India's surgical strikes*
> http://www.firstpost.com/india/live...rgical-strike-pakistan-cant-deny-3036026.html


This also will be called fake, anyway people who should know already know.Nice work by the journo.


----------



## Windjammer

IndoCarib said:


> http://indianexpress.com/article/in...kes-kashmir-loc-indian-army-jihadist-3065975/
> 
> 
> We defend our military. You defend your terrorists. Alas for once defend Nawaz Sharif
> 
> 
> *Live newsbreak: Mirpur SP confirms 12 Pakistani army casualties during India's surgical strikes*
> http://www.firstpost.com/india/live...rgical-strike-pakistan-cant-deny-3036026.html



Did you pull that headline from Modi's 56'' backside, how pathetic can you people get,
The actual headline for whatever it's worth.

*Live newsbreak: Mirpur SP confirms India's surgical strikes, says Pak army protects jihadis*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Psychic

IndoCarib said:


> *Live newsbreak: Mirpur SP confirms 12 Pakistani army casualties during India's surgical strikes*
> http://www.firstpost.com/india/live...rgical-strike-pakistan-cant-deny-3036026.html


 are you in full retard mode today bro ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

IndoCarib said:


> *Live newsbreak: Mirpur SP confirms 12 Pakistani army casualties during India's surgical strikes*
> http://www.firstpost.com/india/live...rgical-strike-pakistan-cant-deny-3036026.html



Even Indian members don't accept this "proof". It is a clear fabrication by Indian media that would further humiliate India.

There is *no IG Mushtaq* in whole AJK police. IG Mushtaq is in Punjab police. And IG mushtaq would never call a SSP in mirpur to know about what happened at LOC.

This "proof" is just another fabrication by your media that would further humiliate you guys.



SmilingBuddha said:


> This also will be called fake, anyway people who should know already know.Nice work by the journo.



Because it is a fake. There is no IG mushtaq in AJK police. Go fool yourself with this crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Snakebite

Indians are actually uploading it on youtube... Speed ni a rahi ho ge na isi liay itna late ho gaye...


----------



## Zibago

He is the same guy who pissed off everyone by eating beef right?


----------



## Snakebite

IndoCarib said:


> *Army recording fake exercises as evidence for Azad Kashmir surgical strikes: J&K MLA Sheikh Abdul Rashid
> *
> Cleverly edited out. @Windjammer hits a new low. FYI, the real strike footage was shot on a drone. Mr. Rashid is vocally pro pak opposition MLA



Since the alleged action was carried out in the darkness of "Amavas ki raat" , the drone must be of night vision capability and that can't be a small one. My question to you is, How in the holly hell we could not get in on our radars?


----------



## Zibago

Areesh said:


> Even Indian members don't accept this "proof". It is a clear fabrication by Indian media that would further humiliate India.
> 
> There is *no IG Mushtaq* in whole AJK police. IG Mushtaq is in Punjab police. And IG mushtaq would never call a SSP in mirpur to know about what happened at LOC.
> 
> This "proof" is just another fabrication by your media that would further humiliate you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Because it is a fake. There is no IG mushtaq in AJK police. Go fool yourself with this crap.


mirpur is not on the loc how can a non existing IG Mirpur confirm casualties





After the fake protests now we have fake IG Mirpur,s :-//

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Windjammer said:


> *Srinagar*: Amid the growing clamour for making public the evidence of the recent surgical strikes by India on terror launch pads in Azad Kashmir, controversial Independent MLA Sheikh Abdul Rashid on Wednesday said the Army was video graphing "fake exercises" in Leepa Valley near LoC to offer them as proof for the same.
> 
> The MLA from Langate in Kashmir's Kupwara district claimed that since the last three days, the Army was making footage of fake strikes in Leepa Valley in his constituency in order to show them as proof of the surgical strikes.
> 
> "Fake targets are being made and I want to tell the whole world that if they show some proof, it is of Leepa and is fake and we can prove it," he said. He alleged that there had been no firing at two of the five places where the Army claimed that it conducted the strikes.
> 
> "Two of the five places are in my area. I tried to know from the people and to the best of my knowledge, there has been no firing there for the past 20 days," the legislator said.
> 
> Alleging that the surgical strikes were a "drama to divert the attention from Kashmir", which has been reeling under violence for around three months, Rashid asked the Army to not fall into the hands of politicians .
> 
> "You (Army) claim to be a credible organisation. You should not enact drama for politicians, by virtue of which your credibility may get lost," he said. The MLA said Pakistan took international media to the LoC to show them that no such strikes were carried out.
> 
> If India was truthful in its claims, they would have also done the same, he said. He also asked India and Pakistan not to make Kashmir a "battleground" for their vested interests.
> 
> Meanwhile, Union Minister Hansraj Ahir said on Wednesday that the Army has handed over to the government video clips of the cross-LoC surgical strikes as per laid down procedure.
> 
> http://www.firstpost.com/india/army...rikes-jk-mla-sheikh-abdul-rashid-3036172.html


*India working hard to release the video of surgical strike , work under way in Yash Raj studios , Modi is insisting to put an item song in the middle , Karan Johar thinks it might delay the release date.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LadyFinger

We have a lot of psychos in our part of the land too. From misgoverning the country to calling names to women who work in the fields burning their energies! !! God save us from such shit turds!!!!


coffee_cup said:


> What do you expect from a nation being led by psychos?
> 
> 
> Yes there are lot of good Indians, but don't forget "majority" has elected these psychos to form the govt.
> 
> Nothing good can come out from the neighbor in the East. We are the most unfortunate country to have "a child in elephant's body" as a neighbor!


----------



## Snakebite

Narendra Trump said:


> *India working hard to release the video of surgical strike , work under way in Yash Raj studios , Modi is insisting to put an item song in the middle , Karan Johar thinks it might delay the release date.*



Any idea k hero kon ha is film ka?


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Snakebite said:


> Any idea k hero kon ha is film ka?


Moddy or side hero ka role Raj nath & Raj thackary kr rhe hn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

salarsikander said:


> Oh I am sorry I have not been clear enough. I was merely you tagging for the OP to get your esteemed opinion
> 
> 
> what about it ?
> Well, certainly no one can beat the fake encounter of 2004 siachen



Oh, this? I've been keeping a very low profile on the entire matter. This is not the way these things should be done; not just the exercise, but the blustering and bragging of those who contributed nothing to it. A friend of mine summed it all up and it's on a post somewhere else. I can point those who are interested into that post, but not here; that is against the rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LadyFinger

Surgical or no surgical, there are no proofs of any such strikes! The whole frenzy is being created just to make the people busy and give a fake impression of 'manliness'! 

Hairy chest boys.


----------



## Zibago

Joe Shearer said:


> Oh, this? I've been keeping a very low profile on the entire matter. This is not the way these things should be done; not just the exercise, but the blustering and bragging of those who contributed nothing to it. A friend of mine summed it all up and it's on a post somewhere else. I can point those who are interested into that post, but not here; that is against the rules.


Ham Mirpuriyon nay kiya bighara hay kabhi fake protests,kabhi fake ig,s,kabhi ham Gilgit kay occupiers akhir kiyon hamain Indian media badnaam kar raha hay :-(

One of my contacts told me its being shot in Kupwara during night

---------------
Chirya says there is movement of NASR near border :-//
@django @The Sandman @Moonlight

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LadyFinger

This is the item song in the movie, one of them.






Narendra Trump said:


> *India working hard to release the video of surgical strike , work under way in Yash Raj studios , Modi is insisting to put an item song in the middle , Karan Johar thinks it might delay the release date.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1ndy

The surgical strike thingy is definitely fake, there were only firing exchanges from both side on that night. This political stunt when exposed fully will haunt the Modi for many years to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Yet, modi will stick out his 56 inch ti*** and his fan boys will suck on them.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Zibago said:


> Ham Mirpuriyon nay kiya bighara hay kabhi fake protests,kabhi fake ig,s,kabhi ham Gilgit kay occupiers akhir kiyon hamain Indian media badnaam kar raha hay :-(
> 
> *One of my contacts told me its being shot in Kupwara during night*
> 
> ---------------
> Chirya says there is movement of NASR near border :-//
> @django @The Sandman @Moonlight



That's one of the reasons I'm keeping a low profile. No point in talking about the facts, when the fictions have taken over, and are ruling the roost. As you have been saying from the 180 different direction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salarsikander

Joe Shearer said:


> Oh, this? I've been keeping a very low profile on the entire matter. This is not the way these things should be done; not just the exercise, but the blustering and bragging of those who contributed nothing to it. A friend of mine summed it all up and it's on a post somewhere else. I can point those who are interested into that post, but not here; that is against the rules.


Its obvious why you're keeping low. Obviously people in south asia are quick to judge one as traitor, if they see someone not ''fitting'' in their definition of_ Patriotism. _Meh who gives a F. 

So yes Please direct me to that wonderful post that you just mentioned. Perhaps I can take advantage of info I seek


----------



## Zibago

Joe Shearer said:


> That's one of the reasons I'm keeping a low profile. No point in talking about the facts, when the fictions have taken over, and are ruling the roost. As you have been saying from the 180 different direction.


Its his word its as authentic as this fake IG


----------



## Joe Shearer

1ndy said:


> The surgical strike thingy is definitely fake, there were only firing exchanges from both side on that night. This political stunt when exposed fully will haunt the Modi for many years to come.



Not so. It was genuine, and effective, but there are one or two things that have leaked out in distorted form.


----------



## salarsikander

1ndy said:


> The surgical strike thingy is definitely fake, there were only firing exchanges from both side on that night. This political stunt when exposed fully will haunt the Modi for many years to come.


It is a political suicide. Playing with the masses emotion is not good at all, and too of South asian descent



Trying to be honest said:


> Frankly Windja, you are one shitty pr personal.


reported for Abusing fellow senior Member @Windjammer 
@Oscar @waz


----------



## SmilingBuddha

Areesh said:


> Even Indian members don't accept this "proof". It is a clear fabrication by Indian media that would further humiliate India.
> 
> There is *no IG Mushtaq* in whole AJK police. IG Mushtaq is in Punjab police. And IG mushtaq would never call a SSP in mirpur to know about what happened at LOC.
> 
> This "proof" is just another fabrication by your media that would further humiliate you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Because it is a fake. There is no IG mushtaq in AJK police. Go fool yourself with this crap.


Even OBL was not in pakistan they said, before he got put down in abottabad. Again , people who know already know.


----------



## Areesh

SmilingBuddha said:


> Even OBL was not in pakistan they said, before he got put down in abottabad. Again , people who know already know.



You can't hide behind OBL buddy. 

There is no IG mushtaq. Try to fake a new call with IG bashir since that is the name of AJK police IG.


----------



## 1ndy

Joe Shearer said:


> Not so. It was genuine, and effective, but there are one or two things that have leaked out in distorted form.



You are senior member and i respect you but I would like to be proven wrong by facts only otherwise like you, i also have sources right now guarding the LoC.


----------



## shah1398

Zibago said:


> mirpur is not on the loc how can a non existing IG Mirpur confirm casualties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the fake protests now we have fake IG Mirpur,s :-//



U both have just roasted the poor guys out there like anything. Salutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1ndy

Joe Shearer said:


> Not so. It was genuine, and effective, but there are one or two things that have leaked out in distorted form.



You are senior member and i respect you but I would like to be proven wrong by facts only otherwise like you, i also have sources right now guarding the LoC.


----------



## Joe Shearer

salarsikander said:


> Its obvious why you're keeping low. Obviously people in south asia are quick to judge one as traitor, if they see someone not ''fitting'' in their definition of_ Patriotism. _Meh who gives a F.
> 
> So yes Please direct me to that wonderful post that you just mentioned. Perhaps I can take advantage of info I seek



To my horror, I found that it was in a confidential space. I've copied it into my Facebook page, and it's the top post now. It starts

Rajiv Tyagi
2 hrs ·

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

shah1398 said:


> U both have just roasted the poor guys out there like anything. Salutes.


Well given the fact that i was born in Mirpur i kind of know that place i know the name of ig too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salarsikander

Joe Shearer said:


> To my horror, I found that it was in a confidential space. I've copied it into my Facebook page, and it's the top post now. It starts
> 
> Rajiv Tyagi
> 2 hrs ·


The pic is not loaded.


----------



## Joe Shearer

1ndy said:


> You are senior member and i respect you but I would like to be proven wrong by facts only otherwise like you, i also have sources right now guarding the LoC.



Entirely up to you  I don't get paid for passing on information!



Zibago said:


> Its his word its as authentic as this fake IG



As you like.


----------



## shah1398

Zibago said:


> Well given the fact that i was born in Mirpur i kind of know that place and its incompetent and corrupt police



But in any case the proof of some SP out of nowhere near border area and that too who is not even serving in the area is hilarious. This reminds me of 3 businessmen who were suppose to be carry out attacks in India but were found in Lahor there and then.

http://tribune.com.pk/story/377692/...rists-also-emerge-from-lahores-hafeez-centre/

and

http://tribune.com.pk/story/376619/...ile-terrorists-work-at-lahores-mobile-market/

and many more.


----------



## Joe Shearer

salarsikander said:


> The pic is not loaded.



I just loaded a couple of lines. Read it in the original Facebook. Or do you want the whole thing copied here?


----------



## salarsikander

Joe Shearer said:


> I just loaded a couple of lines. Read it in the original Facebook. Or do you want the whole thing copied here?


I am sorry Joe for being so troublesome. But all I see is a map and your reply to me in the pic that got uploaded


----------



## Joe Shearer

salarsikander said:


> I am sorry Joe for being so troublesome. But all I see is a map and your reply to me in the pic that got uploaded



Oh, there's some mistake then. What I was trying to get to you was a very morose post about how not to do things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MM_Haider

Haha.. Indian army will stoop at lowest level to forge proof ... and Indian CNN you are such a disgrace and shame for journalism .. there should be a limit of boot licking .. lol


----------



## SmilingBuddha

Areesh said:


> You can't hide behind OBL buddy.
> 
> There is no IG mushtaq. Try to fake a new call with IG bashir since that is the name of AJK police IG.


I am not hiding behind anything, honestly I don't even care about this news as there is no way Pakistan will say "yes , we did this" even if live visuals are shown.Denial is part of the game, I understand that.


----------



## Areesh

SmilingBuddha said:


> I am not hiding behind anything, honestly I don't even care about this news as there is no way Pakistan will say "yes , we did this" even if live visuals are shown.Denial is part of the game, I understand that.




Yes you are hiding. Like always. If fake proof doesn't work then bring OBL or some other shit to hide behind it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salarsikander

Joe Shearer said:


> Oh, there's some mistake then. What I was trying to get to you was a very morose post about how not to do things.


 
Could you post the link of that facebook source you mentioned ?


----------



## I S I

My request to Indian Army: please add some Sheela & Munni item songs also while you're at it.


----------



## RealNapster

Windjammer said:


> *Srinagar*: Amid the growing clamour for making public the evidence of the recent surgical strikes by India on terror launch pads in Azad Kashmir, controversial Independent MLA Sheikh Abdul Rashid on Wednesday said the Army was video graphing "fake exercises" in Leepa Valley near LoC to offer them as proof for the same.
> 
> The MLA from Langate in Kashmir's Kupwara district claimed that since the last three days, the Army was making footage of fake strikes in Leepa Valley in his constituency in order to show them as proof of the surgical strikes.
> 
> "Fake targets are being made and I want to tell the whole world that if they show some proof, it is of Leepa and is fake and we can prove it," he said. He alleged that there had been no firing at two of the five places where the Army claimed that it conducted the strikes.
> 
> "Two of the five places are in my area. I tried to know from the people and to the best of my knowledge, there has been no firing there for the past 20 days," the legislator said.
> 
> Alleging that the surgical strikes were a "drama to divert the attention from Kashmir", which has been reeling under violence for around three months, Rashid asked the Army to not fall into the hands of politicians .
> 
> "You (Army) claim to be a credible organisation. You should not enact drama for politicians, by virtue of which your credibility may get lost," he said. The MLA said Pakistan took international media to the LoC to show them that no such strikes were carried out.
> 
> If India was truthful in its claims, they would have also done the same, he said. He also asked India and Pakistan not to make Kashmir a "battleground" for their vested interests.
> 
> Meanwhile, Union Minister Hansraj Ahir said on Wednesday that the Army has handed over to the government video clips of the cross-LoC surgical strikes as per laid down procedure.
> 
> http://www.firstpost.com/india/army...rikes-jk-mla-sheikh-abdul-rashid-3036172.html




Dear Indian's !

item number Haseena Wajid se karwana Please. She is so desperate for a role in this "*Sir-G-kal Strike RELOADED*" movie.


----------



## pakdefender

Indian Army has experience in doing this sort of thing

*Six Army men sentenced to life in Machil fake encounter*
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...l-fake-encounter-confirmed/article7625081.ece


There is precident


----------



## MadDog

rishav said:


> i have one question ...it is clear that you pakistanis hate us indians and especially "hindooos" of india (evident in almost every thread) ... then why is it that you pretend to "well wisher of india" and keep telling us that modi is bad and you guys should not vote for him ? ...if i were you and a politician was elected that would destroy your country , i would have supported him , told pakistanis to support him . so either you guys are studip or pseudo "well wishers"
> 
> 
> how pathetic that you guys always bring religion in everything, @mkb95 never said anything about religion , he just said he is an anti-india propak person



There might be some people who bring religion into everything, there is a vibrant hindu Pakistani community especially in Sindh province, so please don't generalize. 








IndoCarib said:


> *Army recording fake exercises as evidence for Azad Kashmir surgical strikes: J&K MLA Sheikh Abdul Rashid
> *
> Cleverly edited out. @Windjammer hits a new low. FYI, the real strike footage was shot on a drone. Mr. Rashid is vocally pro pak opposition MLA



If the video was actually shot and the operation actually took place it would have been released the very same day when the strike was claimed. Today almost 8 days have passed, they are still talking about releasing it, shows how real would be the video, it would be as real as the the Sir jee kal strike was.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

*Indian Army filming ‘fake video’ in Kashmir to allay doubts on ‘surgical strike’: Er Rashid*







http://www.dawn.com/news/1288189/in...alleged-surgical-strikes-reports-indian-media

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LadyFinger

What is all the fuss about these fake strikes? Such strikes happen all the time in India in reality, courtesy their own non-state actors.


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> Chirya says there is movement of NASR near border :-//


Your chirya is lying


----------



## Zibago

The Sandman said:


> Your chirya is lying


Lots of C 130,s wizzing around chirya says NASR is stationed at LoC


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> Lots of C 130,s wizzing around chirya says NASR is stationed at LoC


Chirya is only trying to create.... hype


----------



## Joe Shearer

salarsikander said:


> Could you post the link of that facebook source you mentioned ?



Ah, the hell with it! Here it is:

*Strikes Were Well-Executed. What Followed Was Not.*

What is the government of India thinking? How has it managed to turn what should have been a strategic and tactical victory - strikes across the Line of Control against Pakistani-backed terrorists - into what increasingly looks like a shambling Public Relations failure? 

Let's review where we are. Clearly, _some_ sort of action was taken as retaliation for the attack on Uri. The government went public, providing minimal details. The Pakistanis, initially on the defensive, got their act together swiftly and took foreign journalists to some of the targeted sectors - leading to a series of stories in the international press casting doubt on India's claims. India's shambolic Opposition got into the act, with Arvind Kejriwal demanding the government reply to Pakistan, Congress leader Sanjay Nirupam claiming the strikes were "fake" and the Congress officially saying that it, too, had done the same when in power - but also demanding "substantive proof" of the attacks. 

To which the BJP retaliated with the only weapon in its rhetorical arsenal, accusing all and sundry of being anti-national.

Here's one basic principle: any Indian action against terrorist infrastructure across the Line of Control would be entirely justified. Here's another basic principle: no government should publicly claim that it has committed actions of which, for whatever reason, it cannot provide credible evidence. Here's a third basic principle: in a democracy, asking a government for evidence of the effect of its stated actions is not an act of disloyalty, but an act of patriotism. All governments must be held to account, even - especially! - when it comes to matters of national security. 

Part of the problem is the phrase "surgical strikes". It encompasses an entire gamut of possible actions. To rejoicing _bhakts_ on Twitter, it carries overtones of the US raid on Abbottabad that killed Osama bin Laden. It could mean a large attack to flatten the infrastructure of a genuine terrorist training camp, a few kilometres inside Pakistani-held territory, the sort of damage US drone strikes routinely inflict. Or it could mean a small group of soldiers crossing the Line of Control to attack forward staging posts a few hundred metres in, with half a dozen casualties. (Note the widely different takes even on where Dudhnial itself, one of the likely targets, is: Praveen Swamy in The Indian Expresscalls it "4 km across the LoC from India's nearest forward post...ahead of Kupwara" while Ayesha Siddiqua in The Wire calls it "200 metres inside the Pakistani side of the Line of Control".) 

What is clear is that these three different actions vary widely in how much they would provoke the Pakistan army and in how much "evidence" they would leave behind. It's entirely possible that the government chose the last of the options - the sort of thing that is widely known to have been accomplished before - but for its own reasons has chosen to telegraph to its fanatical followers that, in fact, one of the others was carried out. If so, it has only itself to blame for the mess that it finds itself in. It was trying to be far too clever. It was trying to use national security for political ends, and now finds itself scrambling to recover its position. 

This is not to say that the strikes have not achieved certain aims. The most obvious is that they have made clear to Pakistan that limited strikes across the LoC will not result in condemnation of India by the international community. Pakistan's military establishment will be forced to confront the fact that it has few allies in defending its own notion of its sovereignty. In fact, Pakistan's vocal attempt to question whether any attacks took place at all is a likely response to this lack of support; if they could depend on outrage, they would no doubt have instead have produced the evidence of attacks that they are currently denying. 

(Nor is the Indian side, including the military briefings, a model of consistency. The initial briefing from Lt General Ranbir Singh indicated clearly that "we do not have any plans for continuation of further operations"; and meanwhile, yesterday Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha said the situation is "still live". What on earth is going on? This is exactly the kind of thing that the government should be more clear to its people about.) 


It should also be clear what the strikes have not achieved. They have not demonstrated that India has any greater space to respond conventionally to Pakistan than it did earlier. Whatever the full nature of these strikes, they were clearly below the well-understood threshold for Pakistani escalation. Don't get me wrong: keeping them limited was wise on India's part. But some heavy breathing on the Indian side suggesting that this demonstrates that Pakistan will not use, say, tactical nuclear weapons in response to Indian attacks, is ridiculous. In no war-gaming of an India-Pakistan confrontation has such a strike resulted in real escalation. 

The truth is that the Indian government should have been able to congratulate itself on a job well done. It had found a via media between doing nothing in response to Pakistani provocation, and pushing the Pakistani army into a corner where it would be forced to escalate the confrontation. But instead of congratulating itself on this, it gave into the temptation of triumphalism. This crass mix-up has hurt it politically, and India strategically. It is not the first time it has done this - remember the "covert" strikes into Myanmar that a junior minister announced on television? 

It has hurt the government politically because it allows the Opposition to demand "proof". If the government provides "proof" - always dicey - then some of those who expected the operation to be larger in scale than it likely was will be disappointed. If it does not provide "proof", then the Opposition will attack its credibility, and it plays into the existing image of the Prime Minister as someone who exaggerates his achievements. To expect the Opposition to shut up and salute is both stupid and unpatriotic. We are not a national security state where claims must be swallowed unquestioningly.

And it has hurt India strategically in two ways. First, because triumphalism has raised expectations about India's greater space to retaliate against Pakistan, although no such additional space has been created. This means that in future, restraint will be that much harder to sell domestically within India. The government could have avoided this by spelling out, in greater detail, the limits of its actions and why staying within those limits was wise. 

Second, because this triumphalism may have lowered, rather than raised, the bar for Pakistani escalation. In essence, what has been - since at least 1993 - a regular retributory act has been defined instead as a "new" and singular act. This time Pakistan's military has been able to deny it. Next time it may not. It will not then have the ability to argue that this is business as usual on the LoC. It will find therefore that to maintain its own credibility domestically, it will have to respond with a "new" and singular provocation of its own. In effect, the Indian government's decision to try and win political benefits has increased the uncertainty that would surround future actions on the LoC. This is an act of considerable irresponsibility. 

India's security establishment did well to find a way to deal with the post-Uri problem. It's a pity the political establishment let it down by squandering the gains in search of chest-thumping triumph. Sadly that's not the first time it's happened under this government, and I suspect it won't be the last. 

_(Mihir Swarup Sharma is a fellow at the Observer Research Foundation.)_



Source: https://defence.pk/conversations/conversation.10161/page-100#ixzz4MGx3oeS3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellfire

A laugh of a news post.

Every exercise is video recorded to check for improvements. Another of those 'I did not mean what I said' types



Zibago said:


> Lots of C 130,s wizzing around chirya says NASR is stationed at LoC



Possibly true. They should use it as well. 

Now you have let the cat out of the bag, so, let the nukes fly thick and fast



The Sandman said:


> Your chirya is lying



@Zibago is making the thread interesting since all nonsense so far, he is making it into the funny portion where nukes will fly shortly in thread and entertainment will begin


----------



## The Sandman

hellfire said:


> he is making it into the funny portion where nukes will fly shortly in thread and entertainment will begin


Oh i can't wait for that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellfire

The Sandman said:


> Oh i can't wait for that



Zibago has laid the bait, let's wait for the fish to be hooked

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

hellfire said:


> Zibago has laid the bait, let's wait for the fish to be hooked


It looks like he's an expert in this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drunken-monke

Surgical Strike is like *piles operation*. Both doctor and Patient know that operation has been done and Patient tries to hide it, but then there are certain naughty peoples who ask the patient to show the operation marks...


----------



## Surya 1

Heading remind me of AMAR SING aka kasab.


----------



## Psychic

Joe Shearer said:


> Not so. It was genuine, and effective, but there are one or two things that have leaked out in distorted form.


Oh please, it was nothing more than a failed cross border raid sugar coated as "surgical strikes" .


----------



## Joe Shearer

Psychic said:


> Oh please, it was nothing more than a failed cross border raid sugar coated as "surgical strikes" .



What is the point of that statement? You don't know, and I can't talk, so why windy exchanges? The only witnesses who will make sense aren't going to talk about this, either. You won't get the information by framing a question to the DG ISPR !


----------

